# Staining Oak



## steveal (4 Dec 2003)

I've completed the building of an oak hifi cabinet/shelving unit. Some of the oak is 25mm thick, some 50mm thick. The two are from different 'trees', and so have a moderately different colour. I have two questions:

1. What stain would you suggest I use to even out the colour difference? My normal stain for oak is Colron wood dye (often the Burmese Teak - which gives a non-reddish brown colour). Is this suitable or are there better alternatives?

2. My normal (lazy) finish is Danish Oil. I've heard about using a 50:50 Polyurethane/White spirits mix. Should I consider this instead?

Any help would be most appreciated.

Steve


----------



## Keystone (5 Dec 2003)

I would suggest that you use a spit coat of dewaxed super blonde shellac prior to staining. This will seal the grain and the stain will take evenly.


----------

